# Auto Alarm Type AL 27 Redifon for Radioroom



## Johan Spek (Apr 9, 2017)

For our museum: Scheepvaart afdeling Buisman's GS, we are searching for the AAT AL27 REDIFON to complete our radioroom vessel "Geertje Buisman" (PEGJ). (IMO 5127035).
We only have the Handbook, but a real apparatus should be superb.

Regards from Johan Spek, The Netherlands.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Sorry I cannot help you with your quest but I sailed with this AA on my last ship Eurylochus/SWBF 1962/3 and gave me trouble free service as did the rest of the SAIT installation.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

When you say "trouble-free service" did you mean that its alarm function was never actuated by anything other than genuine Alarm Signals, or that the alarm function was never actuated at all? Different R/Os held conflicting views of the value of the auto alarm watch keeper. As a depot technician I occasionally came across disconnected external alarm bell circuits, others with receivers that were so insensitive that I think that alerts would only have been received from ships in visual range!


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

By trouble-free it responded to the pre off watch AA test and operated during off watch periods without failuret for the fifteen months I was RO on board.
Begs the question your depot tech dysfunctional AA/RO. findings.
All Mimco?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Mainly but a good selection of others - worked South Bank of the Tyne in the various repair yards from Brigham & Cowens, TDE, Middle Docks, Tyne Dock, to Mercantile and Palmer's. Not just UK flag but Greek & FoC as well. Gear from everywhere except USSR and Japan. Greek & FoC were the ones with the "modified" bell circuits. 
Used to act as substitute for the SAIT man when he was on leave or working away somewhere along the coast - he covered a wide area of the North East. Had some interesting experiences with some of his jobs.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

You should start a separate thread.. Would make good reading !!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

R651400 said:


> You should start a separate thread.. Would make good reading !!


I'll say! Disconnected bells! Wow!


----------

